
Bill Gates on AI danger: ‘I don’t understand why some people are not concerned’ - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/01/28/bill-gates-on-dangers-of-artificial-intelligence-dont-understand-why-some-people-are-not-concerned/?tid=pm_business_pop
======
wechunga
Bill certainly is a great human being and great inspiration.

However, at this point I feel he is speaking from 10000 ( or more) feet
higher. Sure, there is technological advancement day by day but robots and AI
taking over human , I don't see it happening for next 25 years at least.

AI assistants such as Siri, Cortana , Samantha, GoogleNow are still in infancy
state. Reason why Cortana or Samantha was born is, because Siri was born in
rich corporate home.

There are people right outside SV ( ever heard of Oakland?) who struggle for
food, home, healthcare and due to mental illness every single day. These
common people can't satisfy basic need. Just 15 -25 miles outside best
innovative tech hub. All these people know and do every day is to try and
fulfill basic needs.

Why would they be concerned with AI when there is no food itself ?

Elites like Bill would certainly think that what if a machine comes out and
wipes out stock market , well guess what, its not going to happen.

Unfortunately, we live in society where we don't innovate for betterment of
human lives but innovate for gaining more capital. Rich people simply buy
these innovations.

If you spend 10000+ hours and come up with innovative and you are poor, there
is far greater chance that either your innovative will be sabotaged or will be
bought for pennies.

I feel like Bill could try to be more realistic sometime.

------
eveningcoffee
I am rather feared that few rich and/or powerful try to get control over this
new evolving technology by scaremongering and possible government control.

We should be more afraid about this than possible dangerous AI applications.

